# Looking for Mavic Reflex Clincher rims---late 90's vintage



## acsomec (Jan 29, 2008)

My first post.
I have a set of Mavic Reflex SUP /UB/ CONTROL clincher rims, 32 holes, 700C coded with the following: 622 13 6005 TIB. These were only made 1-2 years in late 90s.

My rear rim failed about a week ago and I'd really like to replace in kind if possible. I know these rims are out there cause I just saw another pair in a LBS but the dude was only having one replaced...the rear of course.

The failed rim has Campy Record Hub and an 8s cassette. 

I've tried Ebay and some other bike shops to no avail. The ERD on this rim is 605 mm.

Options I've been given in other groups are the Velocity Aerohead OC with new spokes and the Mavic Open Pro---maybe new spokes/maybe not. The color on the Reflex is a soft spot for me.

Any help out there???

thanks,
Adrian


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It's the same rim as an Open Pro, with different stickers on it. It's offered in 1) Silver 2) Black 3) CD 4) Ceramic.

That rim started out in the 80's as the Open 4. It was the same, except it didn't have machined sidewalls (which doesn't really make any difference)


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Aren't the reflex clinchers considerably lighter (30-40g) than the open pros? Thinner sidewalls, afair?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

That was my first pair of rims bought specifically to build into wheels.

They just now wore out/broke?! Great lifespan

M


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*OP replaced Reflex*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> It's the same rim as an Open Pro, with different stickers on it. It's offered in 1) Silver 2) Black 3) CD 4) Ceramic.


Not really. The OP rim was wider by a fraction and otherwise had slightly different physical dimensions. The Reflex clincher had a reputation for cracking at the eyelets, so they changed it up and called it an OpenPro. At the time, MAVIC claimed the OP was 30% "stronger" with their new and improved MAXTAL alloy. Of course, they never explained their definition of stronger, and lots of people attributed any improvement to the alloy, when in all likelihood, strength improvments were due to the heavier rim with a different cross section.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I prefer the O4CD
I've got a front and rear built into one of my training wheelsets.


----------



## acsomec (Jan 29, 2008)

*Reflex clincher rims--I was looking for*

OK---
Apparently nobody has any that are in any kinda shape to sell.

I would like to have a rear wheel built with my Campy Record 8s hub that would give me the most bang for the buck. I've had one suggestion....a Velocity Aerohead OC.
This built, trued and shipped to me for ~ $120. Sound like a deal or do you have something better to offer. Best price on the Open Pro rim I've seen is about $85 and the Open 4CD on Ebay---guy wants $30 just for shipping.

Adrian


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

acsomec said:


> OK---
> Apparently nobody has any that are in any kinda shape to sell.
> 
> I would like to have a rear wheel built with my Campy Record 8s hub that would give me the most bang for the buck. I've had one suggestion....a Velocity Aerohead OC.
> ...


The OC is a good rim. So are the regular ones... Betcha if you run a regular rim, you can x-fer over the spokes yerself and just take it to yer LBS for 'truing.'

I'm no expert on diameters of the new crop of rims, but I'd bet that yer spokes'll fit MOST of the rims with the same shape as the Reflexes you have now.

HTH

M


----------



## acsomec (Jan 29, 2008)

*Options to replace Mavic Reflex Clincher--responding to MShaw*

I've gone to Damon Rinard's spocalc.xls to find ERDs compatible with the Reflex (605 mm) and find limited options. How much +/- do I have on the ERD before a spoke transfer is not an option. For cost reasons I'd like to be able to do this and have the LBS "true + round" the wheel.

Adrian


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Hoop De Doo*



acsomec said:


> OK---
> Apparently nobody has any that are in any kinda shape to sell...


I may have a pair of hoops hanging in the garage that my wife would love for me to sell. Check your PM.


----------

